# Bedford De Montford University - July 2010 - Pic Heavy!



## Lost Explorer (Jul 27, 2010)

Went over here with DHL, a small bit of history first 

De Montford University is set in the heart of Britain with four sites set in four counties. It is a university that is one of the biggest in Britain, with around 30,000 students based at four UK centres.

Formally the Bedford College of Higher Education it was merged with De Montford University in 1994. The campus at Bedford is split into two sites, which are about two miles apart. It also has a community theatre, swimming pool, dance plus movement studios, two libraries, gymnasium and two Student Union bars.

The teacher-training colleges left De Montfort in 2006 and merged with the University of Luton which changed its name to University of Bedfordshire.The Landsdowne campus was sold off in 2007 and is now in the process of being demolished and converted in to housing.

A rather large site, so lots of images!!






































































































Thanks for looking! Rest of the days images are here


----------

